#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-27
<rania> hi, all
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-28
<New_User> Hi everyone, i just have a question. Is it planned to add system-monitor extension on ubuntu budgie 17.04 or next versions? It look like that http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6217/6391212177_5db2cac9c3_b.jpg
<fossfreedom_> New_User: No plans upstream for something like that.  This would need a nice project for an enterprising developer to-do.
<fossfreedom_> New_User: you could just use a normal appindicator in Ubuntu Budgie that presents this information - quite a few around - for example https://sysads.co.uk/2014/06/16/install-system-load-indicator-0-4-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<New_User> Thank you so much for the link, seems interesting. Have a good day.
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-03-29
<quard> hello
<quard> are there PGP signatures available for budgie downloads?
<fossfreedom_> quard: PGP? sha based and md5 based if that is what you are referring to - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-budgie/daily-live/current/
<quard> thanks, SHA256SUMS and SHA256SUMS.gpg are the files I was looking for.
<quard> bleh, I downloaded the old 16.10 image instead of 17.04
<fossfreedom_> k - the sha and md5 values are within the .txt files here for 16.10 https://sourceforge.net/projects/budgie-remix/files/16.10%20release/amd64/
<quard> where the hell do I set the keyboard layout in budgie desktop?
<quard> (17.04 daily)
<quard> nvm, found it. its in "Region & Language", not "Keyboard"
<lrojas> hi all
<lrojas> i am trying to use ubuntu startup disk creator to put the budgie 16.10 iso on a disk...
<lrojas> but it's failing to do so
<lrojas> like it's missing the actual partition
<lrojas> or is mounting it weird
<lrojas> because i see the disk on the desktop
<lrojas> help?
<lrojas> anybody here?
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-04-01
<bluesabre> fossfreedom: going to do some testing for lp 1669818 and I can do the greeter upload if everything looks good
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1669818 in lightdm-gtk-greeter (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Budgie shows debian wallpaper due to greeter recommendation / lightdm-gtk-greeter does not compile" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1669818
<bluesabre> (and hi from Xubuntu team)
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-28
<bashfulrobot> Hey VTCoder
<bashfulrobot> If the communication keeps getting missed in here, we also provide support at https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org.
<bashfulrobot> Then both the team and the community can assist.
<MDan> Hi, any dev around here ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-budgie to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Budgie irc channel.  There are other people on discourse if it's quiet here.  Check it out at https://discourse.ubuntubudgie.org
<ShipStreeT> hello, was wondering if some one could help me im trying to open budgie welcome page and budgie applet and noting is opening
<fossfreedom> ShipStreeT, sounds a little odd - open a terminal and run ubuntu-budgie-welcome.budgie-welcome
<fossfreedom> what do you see in the terminal
<ShipStreeT> this is the error im getting when im trying to launch the applets menu
<ShipStreeT> [Debug] Opening page: budgie-applets.html  Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/snap/ubuntu-budgie-welcome/31/usr/bin/budgie-welcome", line 1974, in <module>     translations = Translations()   File "/snap/ubuntu-budgie-welcome/31/usr/bin/budgie-welcome", line 1853, in __init__     self.locale = str(locale.getlocale()[0])   File "/usr/lib/python3.6/locale.py", line 581, in getlocale     return _parse_localename(local
<ShipStreeT> , line 490, in _parse_localename     raise ValueError('unknown locale: %s' % localename) ValueError: unknown locale: en_IL
<ShipStreeT> if any one know how to fix this much appreciated
<fossfreedom> en_IL - ireland ?
<ShipStreeT> i think israel
<fossfreedom> k - just a sec - let me have at that bit of the code
<ShipStreeT> i tried sudo locale-gen en_US and sudo update-locale
<ShipStreeT> but that did not change the error message , the error message stayed en_IL
<bashfulrobot> ShipStreeT: had you restarted the app post change? I'm also wondering if you would need to log out/in to get the change.
<ShipStreeT> i did a full restart to the system
<bashfulrobot> ah OK. Just wanted to confirm.
<fossfreedom> question - how did you set en_IL as your english locale? I don't see this in the GNOME language regional language list for english variants
<ShipStreeT> i didnt do any thing special just when installed the OS i choose english layout and in the time zone israel
<fossfreedom> hmm - ok - please can you add that to a bug report on https://github.com/ubuntubudgie/budgie-welcome - hopefully that will be enough info for me to reproduce and fix
<ShipStreeT> sure thing, is there a way to change my locale to some thing that does work?
<fossfreedom> try overriding this for the moment until it is fixed: ubuntu-budgie-welcome.budgie-welcome --locale=en_US
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-03-31
<flarunt> after I have horiztontally snapped a window either left or right, how do I undo it?  the window controls are gone
<shazzr> How can I add a program shortcut on a panel to the left on the screen on 18.04?
<fossfreedom> shazzr, start the application.  The icon appears in the plank dock.  Right click the icon and select the pin option.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-04-01
<shazzr> fossfreedom: Well, no. http://i.imgur.com/wpModat.png
<fossfreedom> huh?  you have no icons in the plank dock. Does anything actually get launched from there or are there just no visible icons?  Please raise a topic item on our discourse site.
<shazzr> fossfreedom: Did not have any icons. Now I do. Had to add the Icon Task List-applet, then add shortcuts as you described earlier. So now: http://i.imgur.com/b302P3K.png
<fossfreedom> shazzr, ah - you removed plank and added a budgie-panel - ok understand now.
<shazzr> fossfreedom: Did not have plank to begin with.
<fossfreedom> shazzr, were you starting from a minimal install or did you just install "budgie-desktop" on Ubuntu - i.e. I'm assuming you didnt start from a standard Ubuntu Budgie 18.04 iso
<shazzr> fossfreedom: Downloaded iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-budgie/daily-live/current/ yesterday. Then chose minimal desktop during installation.
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-03-25
<noalternative> How do you change the wallpaper clock to 12 hour time instead of military time?
<noalternative> Does anyone here know.  PM me if I am not around for an answer.
<noalternative> Also how do you make file associations in in budgie's file manager, when some of the apps are not mentioned?
<noalternative> particularly snap apps have trouble associating
<noalternative> How do you change the wallpaper clock to 12 hour time instead of military time?
<noalternative> nswer.
<noalternative> [23:57:09] Also how do you make file associations in in budgie's file manager, when some of the apps are not mentioned?
<noalternative> particularly snap apps have trouble associatin
<fossfreedom> noalternative, budgie-desktop-settings - click on the showtime applet and you can change the time format
<fossfreedom> budgie's file manager is Files (Nautilus) in 18.04 and 18.10 - so any GNOME answer is applicable here.
<fossfreedom> not sure on snap's but the experts for snaps hang out here https://forum.snapcraft.io/
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-03-26
<noalternative> fossdemfreedom:thanks for the pointers, but I think you meant budgie-desktop-settings/top panel/desktop time and date/settings
<noalternative> btw, I think I accedently set autologin when I set it up.  How do I get the login screen back.
<noalternative> anyone?
<bashfulrobot> noalternative do you have `snapd-xdg-open` installed?
<bashfulrobot> I personally think it should be installed by default
<bashfulrobot> (if it is not already)
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-03-29
<RisNotMe> hi
<RisNotMe> no one here?
#ubuntu-budgie 2019-03-30
<TheSilentLink> Hi after starting a game sometimes the print screen button stops working even after closing the program and the only solution seems to be a restart or manually opening the program. Is this an known issue
<fossfreedom> TheSilentLink, that's a new issue - haven't heard anyone report that before. Can you pin it down?  Specific game? fullscreen? What version of UB is this?
<TheSilentLink> I'm running 18.10
<TheSilentLink> I'm not sure how to reproduce yet but it does happen often
